# Montana ducks



## Ryan 21 (Sep 10, 2003)

Just wondering if anybody has ever hunted Montana. Does it compare to ND? I know it has two flyways and such, let me know what you think.


----------



## chrispbrown27 (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, I've never hunted there but I've been talking with a friend who lives in central Montana and from what she says the duck hunting isn't all that great. From where she hunts it's mostly goose hunting, but that sounds like it's pretty good.


----------



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

Ducks are real spotty over here. Nothing compared to North Dakota. Goose hunting is okay. I have hunted waterfowl in Montana for a long time and I am still amazed by the numbers in North Dakota. I have relatives in Lakota ND and will be going there to hunt this year.

Nemont


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Ryan.... I used to live in Havre, MT back in the 80's. There was some pretty good duck and goose hunting to the west of Havre, just south of Chester, along the Marias river and around Tiber Dam. Also, there used to be quite a few puddles to the north of town that would hold a lot of ducks in the mid to late part of the season. I don't know that that is the case anymore.... I've heard its been pretty dry out that way, so a lot of the pot holes could be dry. If you go, I recommend either scouting the area or go with someone that is from the area to guide you to some decent spots. Montana.... at least around the Havre area, is so remote it might be tough to find an area where the birds are congregated if you are faced with a fairly short time being out there.


----------



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

That area has been in a prolonged drought and again this year is below ave for moisture. Just is not the potholes around there that there used to be. Tiber is low as is Fresno. Just fyi.

Nemont


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nemont said:


> That area has been in a prolonged drought and again this year is below ave for moisture. Just is not the potholes around there that there used to be. Tiber is low as is Fresno. Just fyi.
> 
> Nemont


That is a bum deal.... Jeez, I remember hunting the Marias in late November to early December and the mallards were thick as flys. Hey, you wouldn't happen to know how the pheasant hunting is out that way? We used to have some fine shooting in the Milk river bottoms around Chinook.


----------



## Alamosa (Mar 25, 2005)

Any word on when the Montana waterfowl season opens?


----------



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

October 1st. Central flyway limits is 6 ducks, 5 of which can be mallards. 4 dark geese a day

Pacific flyway is 7 ducks all can be mallards.

Pheasants are looking up around here. After the big winter kill of two years ago they have rebounded. The challenge in the Milk River Valley is that most of the best pheasant hunting is either bought or leased up by NR or outfitters.

Nemont


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nemont said:


> October 1st. Central flyway limits is 6 ducks, 5 of which can be mallards. 4 dark geese a day
> 
> Pacific flyway is 7 ducks all can be mallards.
> 
> ...


I figured that might be the case with the Milk River Valley. Even when I lived out there, quite a bit of it was posted, but you could hunt a good 50 to 60% without too much trouble. I guess all good things have to come to an end at some point.


----------

